

Ask YC: How to write a java app for the cell phone ? - iamyoohoo

Hi all,<p>I was wondering if anyone had any clue of how to do this. We're trying to create a java (MIDP?) app to be able to show articles from a website on the cellphone.<p>Any idea or references of where to start ?<p>Thanks
======
st3fan
Unfortunately 'the cell phone' does not exist. Even though they all probably
support some form of MIDP, they are all slightly different. It's a true
nightmare.

I would certainly pick a niche market like S60 or iPhone/Touch and not try to
be cross-cellphone compatible.

~~~
zacharye
And then you can work native in order to give your app much more access and
power than a java app would have.

------
danw
Try google or the Java docs <http://java.sun.com/javame/index.jsp>

